# Cobia Saturday?



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

It looks like we will be catching a wind break on saturday. I was planning on heading out od mobile bay and cruising east. Does anyone have a water report for clarity or how far east is the cleaner water. I do not have a tower, but if it is calm enough I was considering getting on my t-top. Or maybe I should just rig hop at the close rigs. What do ya'll think?

Thanks,

Maclin


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

As much rain as we have had I don't think you have a chance of finding clear water until you get to P'cola pass. How far east from there will depend on winds, current,and tides. LatelyI have started fishing at the old Coast Guard Station East of P'cola pass.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i was just down there a couple days ago. due south of mobile it is muddy for several miles...if you head east towards fort morgan, it clears up around mile marker 2ish...then it's just green. plenty of visibility. small pocket of muddy water directly south of perdido pass maybe a few hundred yards but clear on either side.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

if anyone else has a water report from the mobile/fort morgan area between now and sat.... it'd be appreciated- if i hear anything ill do the same. we are leaving out of pascagoula headed east, maybe as far as OB if we have to.



thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

maybe this will help.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

nasty!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

How do yall think the water will look out of pensacola pass headed east?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

look above.... nasty


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

should be decent somewhere in between destin and pcola...Navarre should have clean water...if not there then maybe east of destin...They did just up the rain chance on Sat from 30% to 70% though...


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

yea after checking hiltons it looks like either a floaters trip or chadeleur trout/reds..... its still a tad early and the waters a little cool over here for the brown ones


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (4/8/2009)*yea after checking hiltons it looks like either a floaters trip or chadeleur trout/reds..... its still a tad early and the waters a little cool over here for the brown ones


yea we are thinking about going offshore to. we were just going to rig hop. oh well, we will see.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterday we hit clear water just past the old coastguard station. (new ranger station).


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (4/9/2009)*Yesterday we hit clear water just past the old coastguard station. (new ranger station).


Scott....See any fish? We cleared the pass @ 10:30 and fished almost to Portofino with out seeing a fish. Got roughed up a little going home.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *[email protected] (4/8/2009)*should be decent somewhere in between destin and pcola...Navarre should have clean water...if not there then maybe east of destin...They did just up the rain chance on Sat from 30% to 70% though...


Where are you getting your forecast? The Weather Channel still has Saturday and Sunday's rain chance at 30% with it not bumping up to 70% until Monday.


----------

